# New Lee Priest Pics



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2009)

these were taken a few days ago...he is training/preparing for the IFBB Australian Pro show next month.


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 7, 2009)

Still huge...gotta love the forearms, but he's getting kinda old to be a top competitor imo.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 7, 2009)

Freak genetics!


----------



## Malcom (Feb 7, 2009)

would like to see the back tho


----------



## 629RWHPstang (Feb 7, 2009)

omg pm me with what he is shooting in his ass i want some lol


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 7, 2009)

Are there a lot of competing body builders with tattoos.
I always thought that you had to have totally bare skin when on stage.
Is there some way that they cover them up????


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> Are there a lot of competing body builders with tattoos.
> I always thought that you had to have totally bare skin when on stage.
> Is there some way that they cover them up????



yes there are, no they don't cover them up, however their tans can make them less visible when on stage.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2009)

629RWHPstang said:


> omg pm me with what he is shooting in his ass i want some lol



you will have to talk to john h for that one


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy biceps!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Holy biceps!



The right one looks a little odd to me.  Like maybe he had a tear at some point in his career.

patrick


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 8, 2009)

PreMier said:


> you will have to talk to john h for that one


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2009)

P-funk said:


> The right one looks a little odd to me.  Like maybe he had a tear at some point in his career.
> 
> patrick



yes, he has a detached bicep tendon.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2009)

P-funk said:


> The right one looks a little odd to me. Like maybe he had a tear at some point in his career.
> 
> patrick


It does look odd, way smaller than his other arm.

I still can't get over that tattoo on his face.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 8, 2009)

what ever happened to this guys racing career?


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 8, 2009)

I guess he's down under. We were training at the same gym a year ago, and I'd often see him doing those hammer strength curls. Maybe I should give that machine a try.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2009)

*Priest Opts for Surgery! * 
by Dave Palumbo   
Tuesday, 10 February 2009 03:58

Lee Priest has announced that he won't be competing, as originally planned, in the IFBB Australian or New Zealand Grand Prix events.  Instead, he's opting to have surgery on his torn biceps muscle this coming Wednesday in his home country of Australia.  Priest, who hasn't competed in the IFBB since 2006 where he placed 1st at the IFBB Ironman Pro and 6th at the Arnold Classic will have to wait until 2010 to makes his much anticipated comeback to an IFBB stage.  Assuming the torn biceps tendon can be properly reattached, Priest, still in his early 30's, should have no problems making a successful return in the early part of next year.  While his physical body seems to be as freaky as ever, one can only wonder whether his mind is still as determined and as confidant as it usually is after this latest setback.  However, if Priest's competitive history has taught us anything; it's to never count him out!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2009)

wow.  it looked bad, he should get it done


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 12, 2009)

I remember he was the first bodybuilder I ever saw in a magazine and that's probably what got me into it in the first place.
He was so big and aesthetic when he was young.
i really think he should just retire at this point.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 13, 2009)

And Tatts on the face.  Wow.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2009)

he has turned into a big joke as far as bodybuilding, but he makes for some good entertainment! 

btw, he had his surgery, he cannot move his right arm for 6 weeks.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 13, 2009)

Prince said:


> he has turned into a big joke as far as bodybuilding, but he makes for some good entertainment!
> 
> btw, he had his surgery, he cannot move his right arm for 6 weeks.



Well.....there's always the stranger.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2009)

19???


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2009)

he doesn't look 19 to me.  if he actually is 19 in that photo, he must have been taking shit at a pretty young age.

patrick


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 23, 2009)

Damn, that's a big ass 19 year old! Not too cut, but definitly massive.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2009)

oh I am sure he was on drugs that young!


----------

